# Asian Boy - Yant dat Cameltoe (soulja boy parody)



## wes225 (May 10, 2008)

watch 

funniest video on the utube


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 10, 2008)

Clever. 

The part at the end where they were dancing one behind the other was pretty neat.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2008)

WTF?


----------

